# Cat loves watching me betta (not what you think)



## PhauxRedwood (Apr 5, 2015)

So im sure some of you are like "well duh he's a tasty treat to your cat" This is different though. Ive had my Betta Hajime for 3 months now its been awhile since ive had another fish (Losing Mr. Fishy my blue super delta was hard. yes the name is so original ) Two weeks into having him i started noticing my loving innocent (when i say innocent i mean mischivious) cat Lucy (short for lucifer) Would begin to lay at the foot of my bed and watch Hajime go about in his tank. I was worried at first that she might try to knock the hood off the tank and snatch him up but she has never once even set foot on the small table that has Hajime's tank on it. the farthest he goes is right at the foot of my bed and will proceed to lay down and spral out and leisurely watch him as i do. Its quite adorable really. I just thought it'd be something cute to share. What do you guys think? Do any of you other pets do this?


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

only one of my cat/dogs cares about my fish, and shes always batting at the sides of my tanks that are down low on my shelves. also my free Halloween goldfish went missing a few months bad so im thinking she had a nice snack one day , now she has to stay out of my room. bad kitty! lol


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

When I left the stool next to the 55g tank (after doing water changes) both of the fat cats I had (they've been re-homed (more accurately their original owners finally took them)) would sit and watch the fish, never saw them bat at 'em or put thier paws on the tank at all. Didn't trust them not to destroy my ripariums or knock lids off, so made surfaces tanks were on cat proof to avoid the possibility. Its so nice not having cat's now.. no worries of plants being eaten, sneezing constantly from allergies, or getting woken up at ridiculous hours by some [censor] meowing. At least a dog can be trained to "leave it" but mine doesn't care about the tanks anyways (though he'll sniff the fish food and plant ferts when I have them in hand).


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

lol I had to laugh about the part how cats wake you up meowing. That my life. Everynight -__-!


----------

